# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Someone Explain This

## spiritofthewolf

Hey everyone

I was talking to one of my buddies online about Dreams/Lucid Dreaming. He was telling me that one night a while back he had a dream about being tortured and held down and forced to watch all these animals die. Well when he woke up *let me tell you that he lived on his parents second floor* he had dead black cats right outside his window sill- and he had about 8 friends who witnessed the event.. The thing he told me was that the cats were already decomposed, like flies and maggots and shit, but it happened over night....

My question is, how the hell did that happen? 

I&#39;ve talked to him alot cuz he has alot of nightmares and evil dreams and i told him to get into Lucid Dreaming to help him gain control over it all.. He is probably gonna sign up at the site, but plz reply to this with any explination or comments

thanks

----------


## Tsen

Sounds like one of the nasty "pranks" that a lot of satanist/wannabe/goth crowd pulls nowadays.  I hear about it on the news a lot--Two particularly nasty cases within the last few years involved dunking a cat in turpentine, lighting it on fire, then leaving it running around in the owner&#39;s garage (she was interviewed on the news, and walked in when she heard the cat scream and was completely traumatized--I&#39;m fairly sure she was still in mild shock when interviewed by the news, and she was definitely completely shaken).  
The other nasty case
(don&#39;t read this if you&#39;re squeamish)
Involved a group of teenaged kids who dissected a cat, nailed its fur to a power pole, and spread out its innards on the doormat of the owner, then duct taped other remnants of the cat, including the skeleton, to the door. 

Sickening.
This is what this reminds me of--"pranksters" collecting dead cats (or killing them themselves) and leaving them as a sick, twisted "present" for your friend.  The rotting bit would be explained by this--they could have gotten the killed cats at any point, kept them for a while, and then moved them outside the window.  Or they could have simply killed them on the spot--I wouldn&#39;t know. 
But it DOES fit, extremely well--especially since it&#39;s Halloween soon, and these sort of twisted happenings tend to be focused around the holiday, just like school shootings and Hitler&#39;s birthday.

As for why your friend dreamed about the cats--
I have two theories.
One--is your friend known to sleepwalk?  Because when people sleepwalk, their eyes are open, and they are (subconsciously) aware of their surroundings (hence why they don&#39;t run into things, and why some people have even been reported to drive or ride bikes while asleep).  If he is known to sleepwalk, he could have had his eyes open at the time, and saw the animals being killed, though he was asleep.  (To clear up confusion, sleepwalking does not necessarily imply walking at all, they could be doing anything from sitting there to laying as if they were asleep with their eyes open to driving their car).  
The mind tends to translate events from sleepwalking into dreams, so the entire event would be captured by his mind and relayed into his dreams.  This would go to support the theory that they killed the cats on the spot--did anybody in the neighborhood or at the house hear any noises?  Because cats (and all animals, even rabbits) tend to be VERY vocal when they&#39;re in extreme pain.  
Second theory:  He could have simply been entirely asleep.  You don&#39;t have to be sleepwalking to pick up on external clues and carry them over into dreams.  It would eliminate the visual aspect, but like I said, cats are VERY noisy when they die, so I&#39;m sure the noise would be heard, asleep or no.  

Other than that, I must say, I feel REALLY sorry for the kid.  This sort of thing is twisted, and those who do it ought to be shot.  Or lined up, their innards removed, then forced down their throats, and THEN shot.  
People sicken me sometimes.

(By the way, to Burns if she finds this thread, do you have to deal with a lot of black cat mutilation cases around Halloween?  Because I&#39;ve heard a lot about them on the news, but I&#39;ve wondered if its just sensationalism.  If you had, I feel sorry for you, too, because it can&#39;t be fun to witness that sort of wanton infliction of pain...)

----------


## Burns

> (By the way, to Burns if she finds this thread, do you have to deal with a lot of black cat mutilation cases around Halloween?  Because I&#39;ve heard a lot about them on the news, but I&#39;ve wondered if its just sensationalism.  If you had, I feel sorry for you, too, because it can&#39;t be fun to witness that sort of wanton infliction of pain...)[/b]



If our hospital has any black cats up for adoption at the time, we never adopt them out during this time of year. Shelters and rescues also deny the adoption of black cats around Halloween - precisely for the reasons you described above - which sicken me to the bone. I cannot believe people can be so heartless and cruel to any animal. I can&#39;t even imagine the terror and pain those animals endure at the hands of these sickos.

Anyway... no, thank god, I&#39;ve personally not seen any cases of animal cruelty like you described. I think it&#39;s because the hospital where I work is located in an "uppity" town where the people are generally higher class and have better things to do than pull disgusting "pranks" like that. Now if I worked in Detroit where people live at or below the poverty line, I&#39;m sure they see some of these acts every year. I can&#39;t even watch that show on Animal Planet - Animal Cops - the one they film in Detroit, because it disgusts me that these people live within 40 miles of me.  ::shakehead2::

----------


## shark!

> Anyway... no, thank god, I&#39;ve personally not seen any cases of animal cruelty like you described. I think it&#39;s because the hospital where I work is located in an "uppity" town where the people are generally higher class and have better things to do than pull disgusting "pranks" like that. Now if I worked in Detroit where people live at or below the poverty line, I&#39;m sure they see some of these acts every year. I can&#39;t even watch that show on Animal Planet - Animal Cops - the one they film in Detroit, because it disgusts me that these people live within 40 miles of me. [/b]



yah...poor people do suck. pretty much.

im glad im rich enough not to kill cats. 

 :smiley:

----------


## Burns

> im glad im rich enough not to kill cats. [/b]



oh you know what I meant  :tongue2:

----------


## DarthDallas

animal cruelty makes me wanna cry and punch those tards in the face all at once... not to be politically incorrect or mean but why else would you hurt a poor defenseless animal... someinthg that cant do anytihng about how you treat it. makes me angry.

anywho about your dream, or yoru friends dream rather, i hope lucid dreaming can help with this issue... its too bad he had to witness that.

----------


## Amzie

That is really SICK. I can&#39;t believe anybody would do that. I love black cats&#33;&#33; I hope your friend isn&#39;t traumatized. I would be.

----------


## Ne-yo

I hate to hear stuff like that. Like I&#39;m a dog fanatic I love dogs but I hate to hear of any animal mistreated. It just let&#39;s you know how cruel this world can really be.

----------


## cachero

Like Tsen said it could have been going on outside of his house, while he was sleeping, and it was all incoporated into his dream.  I always bring all of my cats in for the 2 days before and after halloween, because there are some sick people in kansas city.

----------


## pharos

Hi everybody,

I&#39;m the person that had this happen. My name is Steve and this took place two years ago. There is a lengthy background story to this, but I&#39;ll give you guys the basic rundown. Ten years ago I had a very negative &#39;spiritual&#39; experience. I never said anything about it and never wanted to remember it. However, two years ago it came back into my mind. I have always had fairly horrific nightmares on a constant basis. They ranged from things like being eaten alive by creatures, hung with barb wire, dismembered, and stabbed to death. All very graphic and so real, I could feel the distinct and exact textures of the knives piercing me, and wire around my neck. One weekend I had a few friends staying with me, as I live at the beach and it was the middle of the summer. That afternon I was thinking about what had happened and decided that the next day I was going to walk to the church in my town and talk to someone there. That night I had a very disturbing dream. To get to the church in my town, I hve to walk two blocks to this park, which has a very large lake and to get to the other side, you have to walk across this 150 year old wooden foot bridge, and the very large Romanesque church lies directly on the other bank. My dream was that I had awoken in the middle of the night. I walked around trying to wake up my friends, but no one would wake up. I decided that I needed to go to the church immediately and talk. I walked outside and it was pitch black, and there was total silence, no one wasaround at all. There wasa slight breeze and all you could hear was the sounds of the trees and leaves blowing in the wind. I walked to the bridge and got half way acorss, when I looked up and saw two small figures waiting for me on the other side. They were dressed in white and short, like little girls. Their eyes were glowing silvery white and they had this grimace upon their faces, nothing friendly at all. They began walking towards me and I turned to run back the other way, and as soon as I turned around, they were right there in my face, but this time their faces were torn apart, and they had teeth like a lion. They grabbed a hold of me and warned me by physical aggressiveness, not to procede with my plan. I then woke up the next morning in total terror. I sat in bed for some time trying to compose myself when I decided to get up. I went into the bathroom and immediately smelled something horrible. I looked around and couldnt find anything out of the ordinary in the room, then I looked out the window. There was this black cat sitting on the window sill, its head staring back at me. It was completely decomposed with flies and maggots all over it. I know that it wasnt there the night before, and that no one that was at my house would have done that. Also, I live in a very quite town and its a lot of old people so I dont think any od them would have done that. I also live on the second floor of a two family house so it would have taken some effort to do that, as it was on more than one window. I woke everyone up and asked them if they had any idea who had done that. Judging by all of their reactions, they had nothing to do with it. I was so freaked out, I left and called my brother to go over there and check it out. He cleaned it up and I came back a few days later. My question is, what could have done that? Can dreams manifest themselves physically? What do I do about that? I still have the most absolutely horrific dreams every night.

----------


## Burns

> My question is, what could have done that? Can dreams manifest themselves physically? What do I do about that? I still have the most absolutely horrific dreams every night.[/b]



Wow, dude  ::shock::  That&#39;s really freaky. I&#39;m sorry that happened to you. I honestly have no explanation for how that could have happened - especially since the windows were 2nd floor windows. If they were first floor, I&#39;d say you were the unfortunate victim of a coincidental prank. I don&#39;t know if you believe in this sort of stuff, but it wouldn&#39;t hurt to do a house blessing of some kind to rid the house of negative energy. Other than that, I&#39;m not really sure what to tell you...  ::?: 


[edit - moved to General Dream Discussion]

----------


## King GEO

I&#39;m not saying I beleive in it but I do keep an open mind and I dont mean to scare you anymore than you are already but this sounds somewhat like voodoo to me.

I dont know if you live in an area where voodoo is practiced, although I should imagine it happens all over the world behind closed doors.

Maybe someone has put a hex on you for some reason?

That could kind of explain the girls in the dream warning you off, as if you were to visit a priest or some other spiritual person like a medium they would probably be able to sense if there was a hex on you and stop it.

I&#39;ve heard stories of people waking up to find all sorts of strange items on their doorsteps.

A friend of mine&#39;s, father woke one morning to find a huge decaying fish on his door step.
He took it into the house and threw it straight in the bin, no more than a few minutes later he began feeling incredibly ill without explanation. When he spoke to a relative about this they told him to take the fish from the house and burn it, he did and felt imediately better.

If I was you I&#39;d go and visit a medium or sensitive and see if they can pick up on anything.

I really dont know but thats my two pence worth.

P.S
I&#39;m curious about the bad spiritual experience you had if you&#39;d like to share it may shed a bit more light on things. Dont mean to pry and obviously only if you want to share.

----------


## Tsen

Look, I really don&#39;t want this moved to "Beyond Dreaming", but may I just say that this whole "voodoo"/"curses"/"hexes" thing is nonsensical.

Occam&#39;s Razor, anybody?

Look, probably you were the victim of a sick prank.  Yes, I know.  Quiet neighborhood.  Second floor.  
Trust me, it&#39;s not that far a stretch--the perpetrators of these kind of things tend to target quiet neighborhoods for the maximum shock effect.  All they&#39;d have to do is go grab a cat off of the road that&#39;d been dead a while, scoop it into a bag, and throw it up next to the window, or climb up and place it there.

Quite simply, voodoo & hexes are nonsense--there has NEVER been a SHRED of evidence for them.  EVER.  And jumping to the conclusion of paranormal involvement in a case which can be easily explained in simple, logical terms is nonsense.
The simplest conclusion is usually true, and when the alternatives involve entirely unproved, entirely unlikely phenomenon never before witnessed, it&#39;s just ridiculous.

----------


## destinyblade

its a very sickening thought that someone would butcher an animal for the soul pupose of having a laugh. i have a friend who is crazy mad about animals, she would get on a plane fly their and hunt down the people and hunt them down, but mabye he heard the cry of his animal and it kind of got moulded into his dream i know it sound complete (insert rude word) but it happened to me when cats were fighting outside, i have a ventalating thing in my room so i hear lots of things but it is truely upseting that someone would do this to an animal, animal cruelty should not be tollerated

----------


## King GEO

> Quite simply, voodoo & hexes are nonsense--there has NEVER been a SHRED of evidence for them.  EVER.  And jumping to the conclusion of paranormal involvement in a case which can be easily explained in simple, logical terms is nonsense.
> The simplest conclusion is usually true, and when the alternatives involve entirely unproved, entirely unlikely phenomenon never before witnessed, it&#39;s just ridiculous.
> [/b]



And I thought people were open minded on this forum.

This is your opinion and your entitled to it, 
but I must ask who made you the authority on the occult and how much do you really know about it. 

There are cultures, tribes  and races that grow up with Voodoo and other types of magick as part and parcel of their daily lives, I&#39;m sure they have all the evidence that they need to beleive in it.

I understand that it seems far fetched and unlikely but there is alot of documented cases out there if you care to look for them, and I personally have had first hand reports of such incidents occuring.

When you look at the strange sects that exist such as Wicca and the Witch Doctors of Africa or the Shamans of the Ancient Indians it seems somewhat naive to dismiss Magick just because you dont understand or have never encountered it.

And about it never before being witnessed, thats ridiculous, what are you talking about?
You may have never witnessed it but loads of people through out the world have.

At any rate I was only throwing an Idea into the mix, nothing more.

----------


## Keeper

unfortunitly, Magic is very real

----------


## Tsen

Like I said, the last thing I want is for this thread to be moved to beyond dreaming, but honestly, guys.

Magic is fake.  A hoax.  Nothing more.  If you&#39;d like to debate about it, PM me and we&#39;ll carry on that way.  Seriously, though, can you point me to ANY evidence of magic, EVER?

----------


## TurkeyFace

> Look, I really don&#39;t want this moved to "Beyond Dreaming", but may I just say that this whole "voodoo"/"curses"/"hexes" thing is nonsensical.
> 
> Occam&#39;s Razor, anybody?
> 
> Look, probably you were the victim of a sick prank.  Yes, I know.  Quiet neighborhood.  Second floor.  
> Trust me, it&#39;s not that far a stretch--the perpetrators of these kind of things tend to target quiet neighborhoods for the maximum shock effect.  All they&#39;d have to do is go grab a cat off of the road that&#39;d been dead a while, scoop it into a bag, and throw it up next to the window, or climb up and place it there.
> 
> Quite simply, voodoo & hexes are nonsense--there has NEVER been a SHRED of evidence for them.  EVER.  And jumping to the conclusion of paranormal involvement in a case which can be easily explained in simple, logical terms is nonsense.
> The simplest conclusion is usually true, and when the alternatives involve entirely unproved, entirely unlikely phenomenon never before witnessed, it&#39;s just ridiculous.
> [/b]



occam&#39;s razor sure. But I find it so odd that the cat was just sitting on the sill...pharos are you sure no one in your neighborhood doesnt like you? cuz it could be that their just putting cats on your sill to make you quesy...but then again it could be some retarded people pranking and so on.

----------


## Somnio Forte

> Like I said, the last thing I want is for this thread to be moved to beyond dreaming, but honestly, guys.
> 
> Magic is fake.  A hoax.  Nothing more.  If you&#39;d like to debate about it, PM me and we&#39;ll carry on that way.  Seriously, though, can you point me to ANY evidence of magic, EVER?
> [/b]



Wow, you&#39;re close minded.  Can you point me to ANY evidence that disproves it?

----------


## Tsen

Burden of proof, my friend.
You&#39;re making a claim that something is happening, therefore YOU have to bring the evidence.  You can&#39;t disprove a magical invisible fairy, can you?  So if I said I believed in said fairy, I would have the burden of proof.

RE the close minded bit.  You really don&#39;t know what you&#39;re talking about.  Five or six years ago, I considered myself Draconic.  I tried practicing magic.
Then I snapped back to my senses and realized that I&#39;d been intentionally fooling myself into believing such crap for over a year.

Now, I&#39;ll admit that in a very narrow sense, SOME "supernatural" junk COULD be possible.  But it has NEVER been observed (reliably, anyways.  Shaky videos of UFOs or telekinesis on YouTube don&#39;t count).  Therefore, it is INCREDIBLY unlikely that it is even remotely true.  Bring me proof, and I&#39;ll consider it.

----------


## Draven

SH*T&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; that made me gag. then it made me realize.. my black kitty.. missing around halloween.. what if someone took MY KEE&#33;?&#33;??&#33; i love my kitty.. and for you, pharos. mabey polterguists? mabey a sick hoax? possibly, in another life, you were a torturist? Vlad the Impaler, perhaps? which describes the dreams. The cat? if you are seriously incredibly strong at astral thoughtforms and making them reality, mabey you did that yourself. (Mabey and If, key words here).. possibly someone in the neighborhood or surrounding ones despises you with a vengence, and knows about ur nightmares? I dont know, im not you. whatever makes sense is probably the best way to go. and whats w/ this plan thing? you never expounded on it 


~R~

----------


## zxc

Is it possible that the group of people or whatever killed the cats during the night, and he heard it while sleeping and recognized it as cats, which then caused his dream to be about cats being killed?  I don&#39;t know if that&#39;s how dreams work, but it seems possible.

----------


## Tsen

That&#39;s certainly how my dreams work, and I still find it the most plausible answer.

----------


## italianmonkey

if you&#39;re not a sleep-walking cat killer, you sure have unpleasant enemies in the neighbourhood.

here in italy there is a trial about a murder that&#39;s pretty famous, and some of the lawers say the killer did it in sleep. not that anybody really believe it, but...

----------


## BillyBob

I can&#39;t believe your taking this story seriously.


This was obviously just some ignorant prank that this guy was playing on all of you.
some reasons I think this:He&#39;s only made one postLook at the holiday this horrific story involving black cats started around.He never came back (seems to me that If I dreampt of a bunch of animals dying and woke up with a load of dead cats on my window sill I would at least take the time to see what a forum of dreamers could come up with as an explanation)Read his post, its so obvious that he made that whole story up. I mean come on: "To get to the church in my town, I hve to walk two blocks to this park, which has a very large lake and to get to the other side, you have to walk across this 150 year old wooden foot bridge, and the very large Romanesque church lies directly on the other bank."
150 year old wooden foot bridge? Romanesque church? What the hell man?(theres more obvious reasons but I&#39;m tired right now)



So yeah, use common sense people. This was a prank.

----------


## 3FLryan

word, bob.  i definitely agree.  read this post a while ago and decided it sounded completely made up.  at least now someone has said it.

----------


## becomingagodo

I wish i thought of something like this. Atleast i got another idea for a april falls joke my original was to make a fake leo volont username and then post that he was unbanned.

----------


## 3FLryan

who is volont and why did he get banned?  just curious, i saw another post about him somewhere.

----------


## Tsen

Man, you really can&#39;t kill that guy.  It&#39;s been months and he&#39;s still getting talked about.
Leo is--well, was--a member here.  Basically, he was an overly philosophical, annoying, argumentative, cynical, tasteless, bigoted, racist, opinionated, holier-than-thou type, not to mention a long-winded lout.  Oh, and he got banned.
For some reason, a bunch of people threw a big fit about it--apparently he had a silent fan club the entire time.  More likely, some people just loved to hate him and didn&#39;t have anybody to rant against with him gone.
In short, don&#39;t worry about it.  In fact, be glad he&#39;s gone.

----------

